# high society mantis



## jenner59 (Apr 12, 2007)

So apparently my mantis is too good for crickets.

Or they taste bad.

He used to eat every last inch of those suckers, legs, heads, everything.. Letely he's been chewing off their head and dropping them, or chewing them in half. I used to marvel at how he would eat the legs like carrots before he started chowing down on the main course. But no more.

Anyone experienced this? Has he become a picky eater?

As a side note, this kind of started when I started feeding him daddy long legs and other random spiders.


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2007)

I've had that happen.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 13, 2007)

Is it an adult male ?


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 13, 2007)

Hmm, I haven't experienced that. But how long has your mantis been doing that?


----------



## jenner59 (Apr 13, 2007)

He's an adult. And he's been doing it for the last month or so. Like I said, ever since I introduced spiders into his diet.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes i have adult male mantis doing that too, especially when they are not hungary. Basically adult male is not so keen on food unless he is hungary. Try not feeding him for a next few days, after that, start feeding him some flies instead and move back into crickets and see if he resumes his old behaviour. It is not a problem as long as he is healthy and robust.


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah my males seldom eat.


----------

